# Penny's supplement regimen :Yay or Nay



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, 
So I wanted to get some expert opinions on the supplements I am giving Penny and whether or not I am getting everything and enough of what she needs.

So the first product I have her on its "Pet Kelp" I give her 1tsp. every morning here is the link for the product that I am using it gives what it has in it ect. 

Pet Kelp Joint & Bone Natural Supplements for Cats and Dogs

She also gets "Cranimals", she gets 1tsp with her dinner meal here is the link for the product:

Holistic all-natural cranberry antioxidant cures dog itching, cat arthritis - Cranimals

She also gets 1 tsp of Bio Skin & Coat by BioVet in the morning with the Pet Kelp and 1 tsp with the Cranimals with her dinner. Here is the link for the product:

http://www.costco.ca/BiologicVET-BioSKIN-%26-Coat-Health-Supplement-for-Dogs.product.10351556.html

And lastly she gets Grizzly Salmon Oil, she gets 5 "pumps" of it a day normally 2- 3 in the morning and another 2 or 3 depending on the dose in the morning at night. 

Am I missing something that I should also be giving her? Is this too much? Too little?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

anyone? lol


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Why are you supplementing so much? How old is she agaib?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

I would add vitamin E to the mix with that much fish oil. Fish oils = add vitamin E they get depleted if not.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Seer said:


> I would add vitamin E to the mix with that much fish oil. Fish oils = add vitamin E they get depleted if not.


You want to be careful with vitamin e, especially with fish oil. Too much can lead to coagulopathy problems

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Supplements are just that, supplements to an existing diet. That is an impossible question to answer without knowing what you are feeding your dog.

What are you feeding?


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> You want to be careful with vitamin e, especially with fish oil. Too much can lead to coagulopathy problems


Can you expand on this more? We supplement vit E and fish oil but couldn't find much on how much vitE we should be giving.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I would loose the grizzly salmon oil and switch to Nutrasea...they have a pet version and many human - you can go online and punch in the lot # of your bottle and will give the allowable and actual specifics ppm and percentages of say mercury for example - which you want none. It is from anchovy and mackerel. Salmon oils made for dogs - well, I would question the source such as farmed and now the new big issue GE (Genetically engineered salmon), as well as the dead, diseased, decayed...I mean look at kibble ingredient sources for dogs and jerky treats etc. etc. etc. Heck even certain pharmaceuticals (like rimadyl), pulled from the human use pool, only to be used in the pet industry...you can add Vit. E 400IU's (natural form - mixed tocopherols) at about 2 days on, 1 day off, 3 days on, 2 days off...cycle it.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Anubis_Star said:


> You want to be careful with vitamin e, especially with fish oil. Too much can lead to coagulopathy problems
> 
> Balance is always key.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, looks like there are some interesting links there  The biggest issue we've had with the fish oil is that the current kind we have doesn't say how much EPA and DHA is in a tbsp (he gets about 1.5tbsp/day). We'll change brands once it's done. As a result I haven't figured out how much vit E he needs. We've been giving 400IU 4-5x/week but after reading some other pages maybe we're giving too much. I just don't want to screw things up.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

The most I've ever heard recommended for vitamin e is 400IU daily for large dogs. I give it 400IU every other day. But I really only feed it because zeke has mucocutaneous pyoderma and it helps his skin. He also gets 3-4 capsules of fish oil daily for his mild hip dysplasia. Many orthopedic surgeons recommend a higher dose of fish oil to truly be affective.

I can't speak to a correlation between too much fish oil vs. Too little vitamin e. I know a very large number of dogs given fish oil with no vitamin e. Ive yet to see problems, but it's nothing I've ever really looked into either. Its hard to say without controlled studies what truly kills these dogs. It's the same people that scream out drugs like rimadyl are killers because of a few highly publicized cases, but when you actually compare it to the MILLIONS of dogs that are on these drugs I feel the percentages would be very low.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

